# [solved] /usr/bin/qemu went away

## toralf

Hhm, before I updated app-emulation/qemu-kvm-0.14.1 from -r1 ro -r2 the following worked fine :

```
/usr/bin/qemu -k de -enable-kvm -m 256 -localtime -cdrom /mnt/E/download/grml_2011.05.iso -boot once=d,menu=off -net nic,vlan=0,macaddr=00:eb:0f:d9:a4:fe -net user,vlan=0 -name "test" -vnc 127.0.0.1:1

```

I'm wondering how I can achieve a similar call with /usr/bin/qemu-i386.Last edited by toralf on Fri Jul 22, 2011 3:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jormartr

Same here, /usr/bin/kvm and /usr/bin/qemu-kvm just contain this:

```

#!/bin/sh

exec /usr/bin/qemu-system-x86_64 --enable-kvm "$@"

```

also:

```

$ equery f qemu-kvm | grep bin

/usr/bin/kvm

/usr/bin/qemu-img

/usr/bin/qemu-io

/usr/bin/qemu-kvm

/usr/bin/qemu-nbd

/usr/bin/qemu-system-arm

```

with

```

QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="i386 x86_64 arm -cris -m68k -microblaze -mips -mips64 -mips64el -mipsel -ppc -ppc64 -ppcemb -sh4 -sh4eb -sparc -sparc64"

```

----------

## toralf

I do not have /usr/bin/qemu-img nor anything else than these 2 :

```
n22 /var/log/portage # l /usr/bin/qemu-*

/usr/bin/qemu-i386  /usr/bin/qemu-x86_64

```

----------

## jormartr

Right, I reinstalled without the arm keyword, and there is not any single binary installed by the qemu-kvm package.

I guess this will be working again in a next emerge sync.

----------

## toralf

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=375949

----------

